# Ethernetverbindung



## Cello (20 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

nach einem Spannungsausfall hatten wir das Problem das ein PC nicht wieder eingeschaltet wurde dadurch konnte die Mastersteuerung(Siemens 416-2DP) keine Daten per Ethernetverbindung zum PC schreiben.

Wie kann man mitbekommen das die Verbindung nicht steht oder der PC nicht eingeschaltet ist oder gibt es die Möglichkeit aus der Siemenssteuerung herraus den PC an zu pingen?

Siemenssteuerung: 416-1
CP 443-1
Handelsüblicher PC


----------



## tomatensaft (20 Dezember 2006)

*Wert überschreitung*

Und wennst eine SPS Seitige Überwachung mit Alarm programmierst ?

z.B. jeden Zyklus einen Wert erhöhen,  den dann der Pc z.b. über VISU zurücksetzen kann, und wenn er das nicht mehr kann wird der Wert eine Grenze Überschreiten wo dann der Alarm "Verbindung gestört" ausgelöst wird !


----------



## Raydien (21 Dezember 2006)

Quais .. Heartbeat .. Herzschlag bloß umgedreht


----------



## mr__mines (2 Januar 2007)

Schau mal bei GOOGLE nach "IP WatchDog Lite" oder so ...

Das ist eine feine Sache!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Januar 2007)

Hier der Link: http://www.hw-group.com/products/ip_watchdog/index_lite_de.html

Wenn allerdings, wie hier, der PC nicht wieder anläuft, dann kann vielleicht ein Reservesystem gestartet werden. Aber kann dann die SPS mit der geänderten IP-Adresse umgehen?
Bei kritischen Applikationen habe ich schon ein Lifebit vom PC aus in der SPS gesetzt. Die SPS setzt dieses zurück und startet dabei einen Timer. Wird nicht innerhalb dieser Zeit das Bit erneut gesetzt, wird ein Alarm ausgelöst. Dies bedarf natürlich einer entsprechenden Applikation auf dem PC, funktioniert aber soweit ganz gut.


----------



## Hand (3 Januar 2007)

kommt auf die verwendete Kommunikationsart an

- Bei FTP bzw S7-Kommunikation wird ein Fehlercode generiert
- Bei UDP muss die Fehlerbehandlung im Protokoll implementiert werden
- Bei TCP bricht die Verbindung ab -> Fehlercode


----------

